# Friction Drive plate won't slide down (friction wheel constantly engaged)



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I am working on a BEAST off a machine, a 1336 Pro, (model 924517), and the friction wheel is constantly "engaged" and sitting on the drive plate. I'm not able to find a DIY on how to clean/fix the ability of the drive plate to repell/slide-down away from the friction wheel. I assume this is a somewhat common issue, so hopefully someone can point me to a link with a DIY video or something.

Thanks in advance,

Jay


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like the drive plate doesn't move on your model. looks like the friction disk assembly rotates to engage the drive plate.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You would have to adjust your clutch lever. Unless something broke or a spring let go ????

Pull the rear inspection cover and see what is going on when clutch is engaged.

Download the manual of you don't have one.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

A 924 series typically relies on a clutch fork and a series of springs that are connected to the drive lever.

When you squeeze the drive lever, the springs gets pulled and in turn, the drive plate is pushed against the friction wheel.

I just dealt with the opposite problem on a 924026 where the drive plate would not move to meet the friction wheel even when the drive lever was engaged, and it took me a while to figure out what had failed (the clutch fork ended up having a broken weld).

Here's your manual: https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294700B_ENG.pdf

The clutch adjustment process and the associated diagram can be seen on pages 24-25.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

oneacer said:


> You would have to adjust your clutch lever. Unless something broke or a spring let go ????
> 
> Pull the rear inspection cover and see what is going on when clutch is engaged.
> 
> Download the manual of you don't have one.


Ya, sounds like a spring may be missing.....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Drive Plates Sometimes Stick if not used. Put machine in Service Position and remove the lower pan. Spray Penetating oil on the Shaft Behind the drive Plate. Using a Large Screwdriver or pry bar, Pry the Drive plate Forward. After it moves Forward, Get prybar behind the drive plate, and Move it back towards the friction Wheel. Rinse and repeat until it frees up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

And when you get it working, use the clutch lever for shifting, thus not dragging across the plate, and don't shift on the fly. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

THANK YOU, All. Will start investigating and report back. May have another issue/question with the belt drive pulley(s) - keeps throwing belt. And when I look straight down at both the upper and lower sheaves, they're incredibly "out of line". Going to check and see if there's an adjjustment to where the smaller/upper sheave sits on the shaft to try and line up with lower... Stay tuned - and thanks again.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

jaytpilk said:


> THANK YOU, All. Will start investigating and report back. May have another issue/question with the belt drive pulley(s) - keeps throwing belt. And when I look straight down at both the upper and lower sheaves, they're incredibly "out of line". Going to check and see if there's an adjjustment to where the smaller/upper sheave sits on the shaft to try and line up with lower... Stay tuned - and thanks again.


Post pic's showing the mis-alignment .......and pic's of all your concerns.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Pauleastend63 said:


> Post pic's showing the mis-alignment .......and pic's of all your concerns.


I just started another thread to keep thought process focused on topic . It's titled: 
*Mis-aligned sheave & pulley on 1336 Pro*


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> The Drive Plates Sometimes Stick if not used. Put machine in Service Position and remove the lower pan. Spray Penetating oil on the Shaft Behind the drive Plate. Using a Large Screwdriver or pry bar, Pry the Drive plate Forward. After it moves Forward, Get prybar behind the drive plate, and Move it back towards the friction Wheel. Rinse and repeat until it frees up.


So, it definitely is a situation where the friction plate just won't go back down. I've sprayed penetrating oil over and over, and can "pop" it back down with a long screw driver... but it won't do it on it's own. Both springs, #27 and #31 I believe, (from the parts diagram) are in there... Do I need to take the whole assembly apart and clean it to have it function properly?


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> looks like the drive plate doesn't move on your model. looks like the friction disk assembly rotates to engage the drive plate.


The Drive plate on this machine definitely moves - it's just sticking after coming up to engage friction wheel, it won't go back down . At least I've learned that much.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

oneacer said:


> You would have to adjust your clutch lever. Unless something broke or a spring let go ????
> 
> Pull the rear inspection cover and see what is going on when clutch is engaged.
> 
> Download the manual of you don't have one.


I got all three manuals (after someone recommended going directly to Ariens - got the Owners/Service/Parts manual). Clutch engages the friction wheel to Drive plate. But wheen clutch lever is released - and it definitely is "releasing" the wheel/plate ...the plate will not go back down, on it's own. I've got the rear cover off and am watching it - and I have to manually pop it back down with a long screw driver. I've sprayed some penetrating oil on the shaft, and brought it up & down about 50 times ...but it still won't go back down on it's own.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Pauleastend63 said:


> Ya, sounds like a spring may be missing.....


I see both springs that the manual talks about, #27 and #31... Maybe the one that supposed to pull the Drive plate back has lost it's fast ball? Would that be #31?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

separate the bucket from the tractor half and remove the nut that holds down the drive pulley. 

once you remove that pulley, you should have access to what's sticking.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

db130 said:


> separate the bucket from the tractor half and remove the nut that holds down the drive pulley.
> 
> once you remove that pulley, you should have access to what's sticking.


I‘ve owned a 1332 PRO 20 years since new. Last winter I had similar symptoms as you and ended up doing all regular maintenance for the first time changing the friction disc, pulling the bucket and changing belts, but not matter how much I adjusted the auger engagement lever it wouldn’t disengage. After a deeper look the underlying problem was the impeller bearing it was completely destroyed the internal rollers were gone so the impeller shaft was moving back and forth not allowing proper belt a adjustment. I tried removing with a puller, it was rusted, and wasn’t able to get the bearing off the shaft so I took it to a small engine shop and they torched🔥it off. Once done reassembly with a new bearing was straightforward getting the bucket lined up with the engine solo is always a challenge its such a heavy machine. Once adjusted I noted the machine was much quieter with the auger engage. I wear ear protection when operating the machine and didn’t notice the auger noise. I later learned that on the 13 hp Ariens models impeller bearing failure is common issue. I also learned getting 20 years of service was excellent many fail much sooner.


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

kemlyn said:


> I‘ve owned a 1332 PRO 20 years since new. Last winter I had similar symptoms as you and ended up doing all regular maintenance for the first time changing the friction disc, pulling the bucket and changing belts, but not matter how much I adjusted the auger engagement lever it wouldn’t disengage. After a deeper look the underlying problem was the impeller bearing it was completely destroyed the internal rollers were gone so the impeller shaft was moving back and forth not allowing proper belt a adjustment. I tried removing with a puller, it was rusted, and wasn’t able to get the bearing off the shaft so I took it to a small engine shop and they torched🔥it off. Once done reassembly with a new bearing was straightforward getting the bucket lined up with the engine solo is always a challenge its such a heavy machine. Once adjusted I noted the machine was much quieter with the auger engage. I wear ear protection when operating the machine and didn’t notice the auger noise. I later learned that on the 13 hp Ariens models impeller bearing failure is common issue. I also learned getting 20 years of service was excellent many fail much sooner.


Thanks Kemlyn. Great info. I plan to really dig in shortly on this issue. About to split the machine...


----------

